# Help me learn the ropes



## Lance (May 18, 2020)

Trying to figure out how the rp works if anyone is down hit me up I am more than happy to answer any questions you may have as well


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)

I can help with that. I'll show you how it works.


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I can help with that. I'll show you how it works.


Cool thx what do you want to do it on


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

I could explain in the notes if that works for you


----------



## Lance (May 21, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I could explain in the notes if that works for you


Fine with me


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

Understood!


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 24, 2020)

I'm willing to help out, feel free to DM me here, Discord, or Telegram.


----------



## Eiji (May 25, 2020)

I would also like some help with this:3
I will message the two posters who offered help to see if they're offering more help but message me if any new posters are interested!


----------



## KohleCoke (May 26, 2020)

I can definitely be a help, I probably can't do NSFW since I'm a minor, but I'd love to help you at least get used to the feel of it. I'm about a year experienced. A little underwhelming but I like to help people so let's add a couple zeros, eh?


----------

